# Foreign degree and PE(civil)



## kuldeep malhi (Jul 29, 2008)

Is there any difficulty in getting jobs if , you have a foreign degree, even though you have a PE(Civil) license.


----------



## C-Dog (Jul 29, 2008)

I would imagine the PE shows those not familiar with the school that you have the minimal competents to practice the profession, after all, that is what they are testing for.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have seen it numerous times.


----------

